# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Bình Định - Du lich Binh Dinh

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Bình Định* - *du lich Binh Dinh*
Bình Định là quê hương của các loại hình nghệ thuật như tuồng, bài chòi... với bờ biển dài, nhiều vũng vịnh với những bãi tắm đẹp và danh lam thắng cảnh như: Quy Nhơn, Tam Quan, Tân Thanh, Vĩnh Hội, Trung Lương, Hải Giang, Đảo Yến, bãi tắm Hoàng Hậu, Quy Hòa, Bãi Dại, Tân Phụng, Vĩnh Lợi ...


Di Chuyển

Tàu Hỏa:

*Từ Sài Gòn* thì các bạn liên hệ ga Sài Gòn để đặt vé nhé: 

Địa chỉ: 01 Nguyễn Thông, Phường 9, Quận 3,TP. Hồ Chí Minh. 
Điện thoại: 08. 39 318 952
Giá vé dao động từ 250.000Vnđ đến 900.000Vnđ

*Từ Hà Nội* các bạn liên hệ: 11 Lý Thường Kiệt, Hoàn Kiếm Hà nội

Điện thoại: 04 6675.5058 - 8582.8075 - Fax:  04.3562.7215 
Đường dây nóng: 0944.916.916 - 0913.053.336

Máy bay:

VietNam Airlines đang bán vé máy bay Hà Nội – Qui Nhơn – Hà Nội với số chuyến bay 2 chuyến 1 ngày , bắt đầu từ 06h 00 đến 17h10  tùy theo mùa mà có thể bổ sung thêm 1- 2 chuyến nữa .

Đường dây nóng (24/24h) : 0945579888  - 0938819886 - 0986533299

Xe Ôtô chất lượng cao:

*Xe PHƯƠNG TRANG* 

Sài Gòn:  272 Đề Thám, quận 1. ĐT: (08) 38375570
Quy Nhơn: 15 Tây Sơn.  ĐT: (056) 3946 538.


*Xe MAI LINH* 

Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.
Hà Nội: (04) 36 33 66 99  ĐC: 55 Kim Đồng, P.Giáp Bắc, Q.Hoàng Mai.
Quy Nhơn: (056) 3946 099  BX khách.

*Xe Hoàng Long*

Hà Nội: 505 Minh Khai. Điện thoại (04)3987.5410. 28 Trần Nhật Duật, điện thoại (04) 39.28.28.28. Bến xe Lương Yên, số 1 Nguyễn Khoái, điện thoại (04)3987.7225. 873 Giáp Bát, điện thoại (04) 3664.6617.

Bình Định: Văn phòng 60 Tây Sơn - Quy Nhơn (056)946111.

Sài Gòn: Phòng vé BXMĐ (08)35113113. Văn phòng 47Phạm Ngũ Lão Q1 (08)39151818.


*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Bình Định*

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Bình Định

Hướng dẫn du lịch “bụi” Quy Nhơn

----------


## thietht

Thành Hoàng Đế

Vẻ đẹp tháp Đôi Champa ở Bình Định sau ngày trùng tu

Cù Lao Xanh quyến rũ

Đảo Yến Quy Nhơn
Bảo tàng Quang Trung
Bãi tắm Hoàng Hậu (Quy Nhơn)
Nước non Ghềnh Ráng Quy Nhơn
Kỳ bí tháp Chăm Bình Định
Về nơi có “cá hóa rồng”
Gành đá Lộ Diêu
Hoang sơ bãi cát vàng Hải Giang

----------


## thietht

Nem chợ Huyện 

Bánh xèo tôm nhảy

Món Nhum 

Bún sóng thần

Nước mắm dừa Tam Quan

Bún dây Hoài Nhơn

Độc đáo ẩm thực đất võ Bình Định

Độc đáo món nem chợ Huyện, Bình Định

Gié bò Tây Sơn

----------


## thietht

AVANI Quy Nhon Resort & Spa (Ghềnh Ráng, Bãi Dài, Bãi biển Bãi Dài, Quy Nhơn)

Royal Hotel & Healthcare Resort Quy Nhơn (1 Hàn Mặc Tử, Thành phố Quy Nhơn)

Khách sạn Sài Gòn Quy Nhơn (24 Nguyễn Huệ, TP Quy Nhơn)

Khu nghỉ Life Resort Quy Nhơn (4 sao) ( Km18, Đường quốc gia Quy Nhơn, TP Quy Nhơn)

Khách sạn Sun Spa Resort 

Khách Sạn Ban Mai (3 sao)

Khách sạn Hải Âu (Seagull Hotel) (4 sao)

Eden Hotel Quy Nhơn (2 sao)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Thảo Nguyên Quy Nhơn (40 Tôn Đức Thắng, P. Lý Thường Kiệt, Tp. Qui Nhơn)

Nhà hàng Cosevco Center (05 An Dương VươngThành Phố Quy Nhơn)

Nhà hàng Quy Nhơn  (108 Xuân Diệu - TP. Quy Nhơn )

Nhà hàng Hoàng Hậu (24 Nguyễn Huệ, TP. Quy Nhơn)

Nhà hàng cơm niêu Minh Phụng (Ngõ 141 Lý Thường Kiệt, TP. Đồng Hới)

Nhà Hàng Bảy Hoa ( 100 Xuân Diệu - TP. Quy Nhơn )

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp *tour du lịch Bình Định* - *tour du lich Binh Dinh* được tổng hợp trên Didau.org
Tour Du Lịch Quy Nhơn - Bình Định (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 2.999.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Bình Định (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá từ 2.829.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Quy Nhơn - Tuy Hòa - Sài Gòn (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 1.995.000 VNĐ/Khách

Đồi cát – Lặn ngắm San Hô – Hầm Hô – Đền Quang Trung (3 ngày/ 2 đêm) - Giá từ 1.620.000 VNĐ/Khách

Bình Định - Tháp chàm - Tây Sơn - Hầm Hô - Phương Mai (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá Liên Hệ

Hồ Chí Minh - Quy Nhơn - Hồ Chí Minh (5N/4Đ) - Giá 2.300.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du Lịch Miền Trung: Quy Nhơn - Ghềnh Đá Đĩa - Tây Sơn Bình Định (3N/2Đ) - Giá Liên hệ

----------


## thietht

Những góc ảnh tuyệt đẹp về Quy Nhơn

Bình Định thơ mộng

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Bình Định

----------

